# Brother printer installation



## philo_neo (May 12, 2013)

Hi,
I have a brother DCP195C printer, i search driver for freebsd 9.1-p3,
i'm try with cups php admin tools but there are not driver for brother,
the printer has linked by usb device.
And i want to shared the printer trouth the network.

Hi,

I have a Brother DCP195C printer. I search the driver for FreeBSD 9.1-p3. I'm trying with CUPS PHP admin tools, but there are no drivers for Brother. The printer is connected via USB and I want to share the printer over the network.

Regards
Phil


----------



## tingo (May 12, 2013)

As always, please check the openprinting.org database, preferably before buying a printer. The Brother DCP-195C isn't even listed at openprinting.org, and doesn't turn up in Google searches either. In effect, you printer isn't usable with FreeBSD - it's a paperweight.
It might be possible to get it working with Linux, if you have a Linux machine in your network.


----------



## jalla (May 12, 2013)

If you download the linux drivers from Brother you can probably use them with a little bit of work.

A few notes on how to do this with some other models from Brother is here.


----------



## jem (May 17, 2013)

This printer, like my own Brother HL-1030, might be a so-called "winprinter".  This means that most of the intelligence is implemented in the driver software, which is usually only provided for Windows and maybe Mac OS.  The printer itself is a pretty dumb device and is almost useless without the drivers.

It's difficult to get such printers working with UNIX, although it's still possible to share such a printer over the network from a FreeBSD server, and access it using the TCP/IP printer port type on Windows clients.

I found the following useful when trying this in the past: http://www.kazame.net/2011/02/samba-with-lpr/


----------

